# Gallifrey



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

he's beautiful!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful color!!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Show quality, his fins are *perfect*.


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

W0W! He is colored just like the planet from Doctor Who..


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL!! i love Doctor Who! He is gorgeous! <3 (the fish)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

He is a very pretty fish.


----------



## rainbetta (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow! He is gorgeous!


----------

